# 45 - USP vs M&P vs XD



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok - as I mentioned in another thread - I went to a gunshow with the intention of buying a 45 fullsize USP - however, at each of the 2 vendors that had them the guns were marked up.

So, I passed and came home...

Fast forward to this afternoon. I went shooting with my USPc 9mm and P99 9mm... I asked if they has a 45 USP to rent - sure enough, they did!

So, I rented the USP 45ACP and fired about 35 rounds thru it. I did not like it that much. Now, the sights could have been off, despite being centered on the slide - Because, I finally stopped and sandbagged the gun, and it was still pulling left. But, the grip is rather large, so it could have STILL been me.

Anyway, I feel like I dodged a bullet today at the gun show. I would have been pissed to spend $700 + tax at the show and then be disappointed at the range...

The recoil wasn't bad - but I think the gun was too big for my hands, despite feeling like I could deal with it when just holding the gun.

While renting guns - I decided to rent the M&P 45. I tried a 9mm M&P 5-6 months ago, and didn't care for it. But, I decided to give the 45 a shot.

I was surprised that I shot so well with it. It took a few shots to get used to the trigger and the breaking point - but I shot several holes in the center at 21 feet. Despite that - The M&P, while being nice, isn't a gun that grabs me and says buy me. I don't care for the pivot trigger too much, and after my prev time with the 9mm months back, it just doesn't interest me enough to buy one. I did get a 2nd box of ammo after I finished the 1st (left over from the USP) and put 30-35 rounds thru it total.

Finally, instead of finishing the box - I decided to trry the XD 45. The rentals are only $5, and I figured that this experience was a bargain compared to buying a gun and then not liking it...

Well, I was shocked - I shot super well with the 45 ACP service XD. The shots were touching and going thru the same hole. In terms of recoil, I think the USP had the most, then it was the M&P, and the XD had the least recoil...

I finished the ammo with the XD. And stopped and looked at it in between shots. I've never been an XD fan before. I don't care for the looks of the gun. Never really have. And, while they have fixed some of the prev teething issues of the XD - some of that still sticks in my mind...

Anyway, after I paid and locked my stuff up, I went back into the store and looked at the new 45 XDs. They had the bi tone, all black and the flat earth colored frame. I checked them all out, and I was allowed to dry fire them all. Some had lighter triggers than others - but none were as light as the rental gun - which obviously has a well broekn in trigger.

The price is right at $495 for a 4" model with no night sights... But... I just couldn't "pull the trigger" to buy one. I'm gonna have to get myself "into" owning an XD... Or so I thought as I left the shop... I need time to digest the fact that I shot so well with a gun I never really was interested in....

BUt, with some more time to think about it... IF I get a 45 (I have owned many over the years) - it would just be a range toy. I think I want something I REALLY want... Not something I make myself like, despite shooting it well...

Over the years, I have owned MANY, MANY handguns. I have sold several over the years for various reasons - money to buy something I wanted more, or because I didn't like the gun so much. I've have tried quite a few brands and styles since I bought my first gun in 1993. 

So, I've kind of tried a lot of stuff out there... Never thought I would say it... But for now... There really isn't anything out I want. I've either owned or shot pretty much every service gun out there... I own my favs now (I still like my 9mm USPc a lot - much better than the 45 USP). But, I think the time for me lusting after the next gun and the next gun and the next gun can be put on hold for a while... I have satiated my obsession... At least for a little while.

I've also looked at all the rifles out there... And, nothing interests me as much as my PS90... In fact, the only rifle CLOSE to grabbing my attention is the CX4 - but after renting that 2x, there are still a couple of things I don't care too much about...

So, guess i"ll get around to just getting a regular gun safe next, and then just save for the next thing I see that grabs my attention - whenever that is....

Wow... I'm shocked... no guns I want. What's wrong with me....


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

But you can feel that XD45 Service tugging a little... can't ya...

I had the same experience... Shot the G21, the M&P45, the HK45, the P220, and the XD45...

The XD tore a ragged hole 1 inch left of the X-ring with the first 10 bullets I shot out of it, at 21ft. The group was less than 1.5 inches, the FIRST time I picked it up. Minimal recoil, instant "pointability", flawless function, and simple break-down. The trigger was better than all of them. The M&P felt like a bucket of gravel. The HK flipped like a .357 snubbie. The glock felt like I was grabbing a 2X4 and it pointed at the floor 3 ft in front of the target... The Sig was fantastic... but for $1100, I can have an XD45 and a XD9SC to match!

I bought it, put 20 more through it to confirm the 1" left, showed the gunsmith my target, and he nudged the sights a bit. PERFECT...

1000 round later... I'm thinking about a XD9 SC as my carry gun...

Shoot it again... It'll grow on you...

Jeff


----------



## jfdavis58 (Jul 10, 2007)

Funny story!

I've been a 1911 (and derivatives) die hard for more then 3 decades. But I'm currently carrying an XD45 Service; my choice. It shoots _straight_, _feels _good and hangs _right _on the belt--go figure?!?!?

I'm betting you go back and buy it....


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Wow... I'm shocked... no guns I want. What's wrong with me....
> 
> Finall


Careful Shipwreck, becoming a dad does subtle but profound things to a man.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, we'll see - but I think I'm gonna take a purchase break...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Ship, you have an obligation to continue buying and testing in order to properly advise your son in a few years. Just grab hold of yourself, go back to the gun store and get that XD. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I just sold my 45 USP for the same reasons you did not like it. It was to big and pulled to the left. I love the looks and will soon get the 9mm or sig357 usp. I would never get rid of my 45 XD. I remember buying my first glock and hoping I would like the looks later and I did. That's might be why I love the looks of the XD. Have you thought about some of the paras or hang in their the Beretta will be out with the PX4 in 45acp and a military tactical model. I just don't understand why you don't have a 1911. I'm sure something will hit you on the head soon. Wish I could be like you nad think things out and take my time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I just sold my 45 USP for the same reasons you did not like it. It was to big and pulled to the left. I love the looks and will soon get the 9mm or sig357 usp. I would never get rid of my 45 XD. I remember buying my first glock and hoping I would like the looks later and I did. That's might be why I love the looks of the XD. Have you thought about some of the paras or hang in their the Beretta will be out with the PX4 in 45acp and a military tactical model. I just don't understand why you don't have a 1911. I'm sure something will hit you on the head soon. Wish I could be like you nad think things out and take my time.


Actually, I have owned 5 1911s over the years - I just don't have any now... I have had some type of issue with all of them. I no longer am interested in a 1911. I was looking for an alternative, and thought I found it in the USP 45.

The HK45 looks nice - but after my lesson today - I would never buy one w/o shooting one first - which could prove to be tricky when they first come out.

As for the XD... I don't see me getting one. I just don't care for the look of the gun...

Now, I have liked the looks of that upcoming 45 PX4 with the extended barrel and the flat earth color... Maybe I'll wait for that... BUt, once again - I would want to try a Storm 45 first...

Anyway - I'm satisfied with what I have... I need to get my head examined for that I think


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn it - the thought of buying a 45 ACP XD is growing in my mind like a fungus. Help me!!!


----------



## jfdavis58 (Jul 10, 2007)

Be happy to help. Which direction should I push?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I spent some time looking at photo threads at the XD forum - and the look is slowly growing on me...


----------



## jfdavis58 (Jul 10, 2007)

It's not the prettiest pistol I've seen or own. It's not smoothed or melted or rounded. I had to feel-one-up several times before I got one. Even after buying it, I spent some time out in the garage working it and dry-firing before I got comfortable enough to go shoot it. Frankly I didn't expect a whole lot from the combination of plastic and ad hype--didn't really believe all the internet scuttlebutt either. But it kinda grows on ya. After a while it feels pretty good.

I've carried my XD45 about 6 weeks now. The plastic didn't fail the first time I bumped it hard, or the second or third time either. The finish is taking-on that holstered, worn patina. Some of the shine is gone from the mags. The family is adjusted to the ca-chunk of loading it. It's found a comfortable dent in my belly just behind the side seam of my jeans.

I like it.

So much I bought one in .357sig and started lusting for a .40 compact.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

You can never have too many guns. If you want it and won't be keeping your little one from a new pair of shoes, get it. A Beretta 92fs spoke to me at a gun show not long ago and my wife was mildly pissed that I bought it. Now it's her favorite range gun. She wants to use it to take the CCW course. Like you I'm not particluarly taken by the XD's looks, but they sell well for a reason - good gun at a good price point.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jfdavis58 said:


> It's not the prettiest pistol I've seen or own. It's not smoothed or melted or rounded. I had to feel-one-up several times before I got one. Even after buying it, I spent some time out in the garage working it and dry-firing before I got comfortable enough to go shoot it. Frankly I didn't expect a whole lot from the combination of plastic and ad hype--didn't really believe all the internet scuttlebutt either. But it kinda grows on ya. After a while it feels pretty good.
> 
> I've carried my XD45 about 6 weeks now. The plastic didn't fail the first time I bumped it hard, or the second or third time either. The finish is taking-on that holstered, worn patina. Some of the shine is gone from the mags. The family is adjusted to the ca-chunk of loading it. It's found a comfortable dent in my belly just behind the side seam of my jeans.
> 
> ...


I never cared for the 9mm one I shot 2-3 years ago. BUt the 45 was spot on... It won't be a carry gun. It's just a range toy. So, holster wear and such isn't an issue.

If I get one, I will get the stainless slide. I have several hard chromed slides on polymer handguns, and I like the 2 tone look.


----------



## jfdavis58 (Jul 10, 2007)

I buy from a local individual (with FFL). He has and showed me a 9mm compact in two-tone config. It was very attractive. I don't know exactly what SA calls the slide finish--it's not shiny--it's like the rest of the gun-functional. The dealer suggested it as a deep CC--he has carried it as such. I don't know how long, but it looked nearly brand-new. I keep debating with myself between the solid black and the two tone.

Range toys are nice; I guess my philosophy is a bit different-upside-down. I'm hard on carry guns; bang into things and such. A typical day takes me from desk chair to warehouse to production floor to dirt lot and back to boardroom--lotsa bumps and grinds. Every few days the range. I'm trying the XD because of it's very modest price and exceptional reliability; the outstanding out-of-the-box accuracy was and continues to be a big surprise!

If you eventually buy your own, it would be interesting to continue this conversation with some of your experiences-we are certainly (i think) at different end of the user spectrum.



Shipwreck said:


> I never cared for the 9mm one I shot 2-3 years ago. BUt the 45 was spot on... It won't be a carry gun. It's just a range toy. So, holster wear and such isn't an issue.
> 
> If I get one, I will get the stainless slide. I have several hard chromed slides on polymer handguns, and I like the 2 tone look.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, my P(9c is my main carry gun - and now with the cooler eather, I have started to carry my USPc 9mm. A 45 is just something I don't currently have (but have had in the past), and I want another one. And, it's another gun to have around for home defense, yet will probably be 99% range gun.

I asked on the XD forum is the stainless looking slides were all stainless, or if it was just grey armory coat (that's what they used to be). I was told that they are in fact stainless. I wish the small metal parts were stainless or solver as well - but it seems ya gotta send the gun off for refinishing to get that look.

I have a feeling I will end up with one unless I just totally suck with it on my next rental.


----------

